# Steuersatz 2013er Slide 150



## aquanaut96 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Steuersatz meines 2013er Slide 150. Und zwar läuft der mittlerweile sehr rau, selbst im komplett montierten Zustand mit Gabel und Lenker, Vorbau usw. spürt man das beim Einlenken recht deutlich. Auch schmieren hat nicht geholfen.
Daher wollte ich den jetzigen gern ersetzten. Das Slide 150 hat doch einen komplett integrierten Steuersatz, oder? Das heißt das beide Lager, oben und unten nicht eingepresst sind und die so rausnehmen kann (kann ich jedenfalls bei mir).
Würde dann der Steuersatz hier passen?
Für oben:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34879_Ai-42-IS42-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil.html

Unten:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34880_Ai-42-IS42-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil.html

Zur Montage brauch ich dann doch eigentlich auch kein Werkzeug oder? Nur etwas Montagefett drauf und sauber reinlegen, oder?
Entschuldigt, wenn die Fragen etwas blöd sind, aber ich habe mich noch nie großartig mit Steuersätzen auseinander gesetzt, außer sie ab und an zu fetten.

Danke schon mal für Antworten.


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2014)

Oben ist ZS44/28,6 und Unten IS52/40.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...1-8-reduzierhuelse-cube-edition.html?mfid=118
Die Lager kann man auch einzeln kaufen. Die Bezeichnungen stehn Außen am Lagerring.
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...24&filter_manufacturer_id=115&order=name_desc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Januar 2014)

Also sollte sich dann der obere Teil von selbst lösen oder sollte das eingepresst sein?
Ich werd dann mal schaun obs da was passendes von Acros gibt. Die find ich besser als die FSA.

Edit:
Dann müsste der hier für oben passen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34862_AZ-44-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil.html

und unten:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34917_Ai-52-IS52-40-30--Steuersatz-Unterteil.html


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2014)

Bestell dann auch noch 1-2 Zentrierringe dazu, denn die zerbrechen leicht bei der Demontage. Den leicht einfetten.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21331_Zentrierring-fuer-1-1-8--Steuersaetze.html
http://www.acros.de/SERVICE/FAQ/STEUERSAeTZE:::6_75_169.html


----------



## aquanaut96 (21. Januar 2014)

Mach ich. Ist der obere Teil jetzt eigentlich eingepresst oder nicht, denn bei mir löst sich das von selber, bzw. lässt sich halt einfach so rausnehmen.


----------



## c-st (25. Januar 2014)

Das Lager müsstest du so entnehmen können, aber dann sollte da noch eine Lagerschale eingepresst sein.


----------



## aquanaut96 (25. Januar 2014)

Ok danke. Muss ich mir nochmal anschauen. Unten ist ja keine Schale so wie ich das verstanden habe, oder?


----------

